# Tell me what your think



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Cool female dog names. These are some my wife and I like, well some that my wife like, and some i like.  We are picking up our baby girl monday and we wont 100% pick a name until we meet our girl but wanted to see what your guys think of our picks.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Which does the wife like?
 Kat


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I like feminine names for females, so for your choices I would say either Hazel or Ava.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

KatsMuse said:


> Which does the wife like?
> Kat


hahaha  Not telling, we have a bet going now. whoever wins gets to pick where we go out for dinner.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> I like feminine names for females, so for your choices I would say either Hazel or Ava.


Do you think Ava is too close to Abel? we dont want to confuse our pups haha


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like stronger names for females like Rogue and Ryder.

I like Riley, Rebel, Rayne, Raven, Siren, Fury, Isis, Nyx, Minerva, Tempest, etc.


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

I like Hazel. Its one of those names that works from puppy right through into old age.  Its not fluffy or too serious but its dignified.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you wanted to stay with the "A" theme, here are some more ideas.

Aurora
Arsen
Arwen
Alecto
Alice
Anya
Adele
Akira
Andromeda
Ariel
Amira
Amelia
Avery
Arya
Asia
Almera
Amaretto
Amari
Ami
Aveta
Asher
Ansley
Amora
Armani
Avila


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

My girl is called "woogie" or "woog" because I can go "woogie woogie woogie"


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I like one syllable names.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I like Hazel best


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Breitbach343 said:


> hahaha  Not telling, we have a bet going now. whoever wins gets to pick where we go out for dinner.


Ok. 
I'd go with a feminine name.

If your wanting to stick with the "A" theme...one of my favorites is "ANJA".
Pronounced in English as ON-YA.

(The origin of the name Anja is Russian, the meaning of the name Anja is gracious, merciful.)

If I have to choose from the poll though...I'm going with Ava. 

Let me know who wins the bet!

 Kat


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like Ava a lot. There's something demonic and powerful about it.


----------



## jonlink01 (Jul 26, 2013)

I like Hazel


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I also prefer feminine female names. I picked Ava.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

I Like Ava too. Short and sweet


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh I almost forgot, Rue is also in the running


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I LOVE Ava. It is not too long, rolls off the tongue easy, and "matches" your other dog. I have a dog named Bella, so when we got another we named him Bentley. We call them the two B's. I think it is cute when the names are kind of the same. I really like Ava, a lot!


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I LOVE Ava. It is not too long, rolls off the tongue easy, and "matches" your other dog. I have a dog named Bella, so when we got another we named him Bentley. We call them the two B's. I think it is cute when the names are kind of the same. I really like Ava, a lot!


Yeah I like Ava too, I did an experiment today. Waited until Abel wasn’t paying attention to me then I’d say a name we like. Well at the end of it he would respond to Dumba** haha I didn’t even use an attractive ton, just saying it. haha So I don’t think it will matter if we do pick Ava.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Breitbach343 said:


> Yeah I like Ava too, I did an experiment today. Waited until Abel wasn’t paying attention to me then I’d say a name we like. Well at the end of it he would respond to Dumba** haha I didn’t even use an attractive ton, just saying it. haha So I don’t think it will matter if we do pick Ava.


Lol! So does the wife win...if it's AVA? 

Kat


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Ryder seems to roll off the tonge easier!


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

KatsMuse said:


> Lol! So does the wife win...if it's AVA?
> 
> Kat


Nope!!!  Ava was my pick, she said it was too close to Abel but after my findings Abel thinks anyword is too close to his name. haha


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Breitbach343 said:


> Nope!!!  Ava was my pick, she said it was too close to Abel but after my findings Abel thinks anyword is too close to his name. haha


Lol! Well...I guessed that one wrong.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

What do I think...well I wouldn't name a K-9 until saw a little of his / her personality first.

When we picked up Elly May we had no names picked out. She was named within 5 minutes of when she became official ours. I looked at her and said...'she is one beautiful girl from the hills of Tennessee.'


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

The Packman said:


> well I wouldn't name a K-9 until saw a little of his / her personality first.


Thats the plan, we arent officially picking a name until we meet our girl. Just wanted to see what names people on here like. Again, settling a bet between my wife and I.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had a dance teacher named Hazel. For some reason her breath always smelled exactly like poo. So that's what Hazel makes me think of, lol.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Syaoransbear said:


> I had a dance teacher named Hazel. For some reason her breath always smelled exactly like poo. So that's what Hazel makes me think of, lol.


Hahahahaha


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what? you can say any name 3 times in a row.



gsdemack said:


> My girl is called "woogie" or "woog" because I can go "woogie woogie woogie"


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Segen. that's a nice name.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

names don't dictate temperament or personality. i don't understand
why you need to see a pup to name it. my dog was named before
he was born. i said to a friend "i need a name for my pup". he thought
for a second and said "Loki". the fancy schmancy paper name, i came
up with Earlheim, a friend came up with Helmar and vom Vollkommen
is the kennel name (Earlheim Helmar vom Vollkommen).


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> names don't dictate temperament or personality. i don't understand
> why you need to see a pup to name it. my dog was named before
> he was born. i said to a friend "i need a name for my pup". he thought
> for a second and said "Loki". the fancy schmancy paper name, i came
> ...


That's true ...

I've only been able to name 2 dogs myself that I've ever owned. 
The rest were named by their breeder(s).

My youngest girl though is a "prancer dancer", black as night and downright sexy...so, now her call name is GYPSY. 

She's definitely my Gypsy girl. 

Kat


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> Segen. that's a nice name.


Segen is one of our favorites too, that one we both agree on. Haha


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like the name Rue.

I live with an ACD mix named Rue. She's a total bee yotch but I still like her name.

We call her "Rue Rue" or "Rue Pup" or we call her "Rude" when she's being mean to the other dogs.


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

We got her!! And despite all the searching for names we went with one we did not see. Welcome Ridley


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Awww...she's beautiful! :wub:

:welcome: Ridley! 

 Kat


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Adorable and what a cute name!


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you!!! Shes awesome but a hand full right now. I cant wait for her to be done with potty training. haha She's so smart so im sure potty training wont last very long.


----------

